# Smart Car



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone driven one for any length of time?

I am in one for a couple months started last week. My back is sore, rough ride. Lots of room. Had it up to maybe 128km on the highway and still balls to go, opened the roof and it dropped back 5 km 

Hate the auto but love using the paddle shifters, gas on, gas off, er diesel. Corners great. Chicks love it cause its all done up

One pimpin ride baby


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Guy at work had one all tricked out with turbo dump valve etc. Cool car!

"Because itâ€™s so tall, it needs stiff suspension to stop it toppling over in corners " hence the stiff/rough ride!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had mine from new (a 'Pulse') for over 5 years now and after all that time it still makes me smile every time I get into it. Can't say that about many cars, I suspect.

Disadvantages: you can't get a family of four into one; you won't burn off a Lambo at the lights; you tend to go a bit sideways in a strong crosswind.

Advantages: 60+ miles to the gallon (petrol) - about 90 mpg in the new diesel version, out this year; prevents you from starting a family; stops you getting into daft drag-racing-at-the-lights scenarios with sexually disadvantaged Lambo drivers and, best of all, you can park absolutely _anywhere_. Sh... nearly forgot: Â£35 a year road tax and, from October, no Congestion Charge in Central London. Yippeee!!

Oh, and children absolutely love them!

Hth.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I was going to take some pics of it but then you would all know where I work. Whole thing is 1 super huge graphic and well done too, draws additional stares. Had 1 real sweat girl make some comments so far, and 1 lady must have been 75


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When I come across them I usually end up doing this!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ha

For little things they sure have lots of electronics. I was sitting, sunning myself through its electric roof eating my lunch as people came up to see it, keep in mind its an icon and collectables are on ebay all the time. All done go to fire her up. Nuthin, notta. Little key thing in the display. Thumb through the manual. Ah, I see, if doors open for more than 5 minutes ignition disable lock is activated, damn roof counts when fully back as a door, buggers. Can only be fixed with the remote so was in luck lol. Well I have it I guess till it gets stored for the winter high up top in one of the warehouses on a skid. Would be a bugger for the next guy if that page went missing 

.............


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Made a call and yes I can post it, watermarked the plate lol. Hey its for advertising so advertising it be along with the hot air balloon and other stuff. I don't work for this single company but rather in a way the manufacturing parent that owns this and a bunch of brands

my ride 





































................


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry fellas i hate these with a passion,had the misfortune to try one a couple of years ago and it did nothing for me whatsoever apart from making me embarassed,and worse of all the local scumbag council employs them with periscope cameras poking through the roof to photograph and video unwary motorists who park anywhere apart from the ridiculosly small amount of parking spaces provided locally which have to be paid for







,but hey each to their own :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I too thought I would feel that way but once in the lil bugger its like a normal car, very unusual for me since I tend to actually be a bit on the shy side of normal when it comes to these things


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

James, It takes a brave man to post those pictures, you will now be forever remembered as "Mr Peanut".

If there's 2 of you in there, does it get called the Scrotum :lol:


----------



## bea13abc (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice car.

Reminds me of a mate back at high school. His dad drove a pink Hackney Carriage.

Poor guy, we ripped it out of him for ages!

:lol:


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Plus, when it rains you can bring it in the house.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i had the smart coupe for a week in italy and i have to say , throwing that thing around the amaalfi coast road was one of the best experiences of my life .its an awesome car to drive its like a skateboard and the paddle gear box wow it was a brilliant holiday ,great car .

jason.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to say I do like the brabus ones. They look really good. The shape the same as the one being towed.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yeah that one on tow is a Brabus roadster Michael, I've driven one and they are quite rapid, being only inches off the deck always gives that illusion I know but it felt quick!

btw in case your wondering what was wrong with it the screen wasn't sealed properly and rain had leaked inside and into the "brain" :lol:

quite funny really watching it operate nearly all the ancillaries whilst the keys were in my pocket!


----------

